# WIC peanut butter question



## BusyBeeMom (May 15, 2005)

The WIC checks say I have to buy 18 oz containers of peanut butter. All the "natural" (no sugar/no trans fats) brands I know come in 16 oz containers...has anyone found 18 oz containers? What do you buy? Or do they hassle you about it at the checkout?

Thanks!


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

WIC varies from state to state, in AZ we can not get 'natural' PB... JIF, SKIPPY or STORE BRAND is what we get...
In your WIC folder there should be a booklet with the acceptable foods to purchase, Milk sizes, cereal types, juice, PB etc...


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

WIC in FL (back when I was getting it) said "up to 18 oz" so I bought the natural smuckers PB and never had a problem. I think it came in a 16 oz jar.


----------



## spring978 (Aug 6, 2007)

never had a problem till recently now they say it can only be 18oz jars


----------



## MamaHen2J&J (May 23, 2007)

I've never had a problem until just recently... I think the checker was new... I'm not sure I've ever bought a 18oz jar... I only find 16oz


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

before i was getting wic the smuckers natural was 18 oz.... now its only 16

i just get beans instead and buy the peanut butter. i gave up


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

When I was on WIC you had to get the exact amount/quantity specified by the checks. So if it said 18 oz you had to have an 18oz jar in your hand, or so help you God.









I used to get beans.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1growingsprout* 
WIC varies from state to state, in AZ we can not get 'natural' PB... JIF, SKIPPY or STORE BRAND is what we get...
In your WIC folder there should be a booklet with the acceptable foods to purchase, Milk sizes, cereal types, juice, PB etc...









:


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

We just got WIC last week. However, I just looked at my booklet and it says 16 or 18oz. You can get Natural. But you can not get reduced fat.

ETA - My booklet is dated March 1, 2008.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
We just got WIC last week. However, I just looked at my booklet and it says 16 or 18oz. You can get Natural. But you can not get reduced fat.

ETA - My booklet is dated March 1, 2008.

Yeah that's mine too (PA) I just get the smaller jar or beans. Some stores give you a HARD time about everything. My WIC office said f they are ever not letting me get something I'm allowed to have to call the office right then.

I've just gone to different stores until I found the easiest one to use WIC in and now I go there. Its further away, but they've never made me cry, like some other stores


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

In our state you can't get "natural" peanut butter, so I just get the beans. I don't blame the cashiers for being strict, my mom is a cashier and they can get fired for allowing the wrong items on WIC.


----------



## littlecityfarmer (Apr 27, 2004)

Not to recommend being sneaky with the WIC stuff, but when we were on WIC (just went off recently because we had a huge stockpile of PB, eggs, juice, beans, cereal, etc), we got organic natural PB at at grocery store that was kinda lax on checking the WIC regs... We just went through whatever line for which the checker looked the least interested in paying attention, and almost never had a problem


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

When I had WIC, I had to choose from a very specific list of brands. I think the checks may have said "16-18oz" or "up to 18oz' on them, I honestly don't remember. The local stores had everything computerized in such a way that there was no possible way to sneak in the "wrong brand" of peanut butter- either it scanned as a "WIC item" or it wouldn't let the item be scanned in for a WIC order.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

The store I go to never checks the stuff, but in WA you can get 16-18 oz p.b. and just started to be able to get organic. It's funny the store sign says any and the check says certain kinds, weird. We can get og milk, I sometimes sneak og eggs, my DH got the stuff one time and came home with og eggs and since then I've gotten them. It does vary by state.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Here in MO only generic smooth PB is allowed.


----------



## BusyBeeMom (May 15, 2005)

Well, the check says "18 oz" unfortunately







So far as I can tell, all the "natural," no sugar/trans fats brands come in 16 oz jars. Urgh. I have no idea which stores might let things slide...the one I went to today made me get 1/2 dozen XL eggs rather than 1 dozen large eggs. I'm supposed to get 1/2 dozen L, NOT XL but they didn't have 1/2 doz large.

Anyway, I can get beans, but they're so cheap that I asked for peanut butter instead - I figured that would be the bigger financial help.

Supposedly NY allowable foods are getting revised this year, so maybe things will improve! Like more produce rather than the quantities of juice we're starting to drown in...


----------

